# The 355 in der Filmkritik: Warum der ambitionierte Agenten-Thriller sauer macht



## Maci Naeem (12. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The 355 in der Filmkritik: Warum der ambitionierte Agenten-Thriller sauer macht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The 355 in der Filmkritik: Warum der ambitionierte Agenten-Thriller sauer macht*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## der-gilb (12. Januar 2022)

Das ist halt das Problem, wenn solide Drehbuchautoren auf einmal Regisseur spielen. Bei seinem bisher einzigen Regiewerk "X-Men: Dark Phoenix" (übrigens erledigt sich damit auch der Lead-Text mit "Der besonders für Blockbuster der Marvel-Marke "X-Men" bekannte Regisseur Simon Kinberg..." - es ist sein einziger Film und ein "Blockbuster" war das nicht gerade) mag man es ihm, auf Grund der Produktionsschwierigkeiten und seiner Liebe zu den Mutanten noch verzeihen, aber Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten...oder Kinberg bleibt bei deiner Schreibmaschine.


----------



## BoltarCavanaugh (12. Januar 2022)

Gutes Personal garantiert noch kein gutes Ergebnis. 

Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber es ist auffällig, dass fast parallel Gunpowder Milkshake produziert wurde, der sehr ähnlich konzeptioniert ist. 

Fairerweise ist anzumerken, dass John Wick und die lange Reihe der Vin Diesel / Dwayne Johnson / Jason Statham Filme auch völlig hirnlose Stories haben und das immer Gleiche präsentiert wird. Und diese Filme sind recht erfolgreich.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (13. Januar 2022)

Weniger jetzt zum Film, aber ich weiß garnicht warum immer auf Stereotypen raufgedroschen wird? Stereotypen haben uns immer die besten Filme und Videospiele beschert. Ich mag sie.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Januar 2022)

"Selten sieht man solch knallharte Kampfsequenzen, in denen Frauen beteiligt sind - selbst im hochskalierten Blockbuster-Genre. Ob es Mace oder Marie ist, beide Agentinnen zählen zu den angesehensten Mitgliedern ihrer Organisation. Man sollte also erwarten, dass die zwei ganz genau wissen, wie man draufhaut und einsteckt... Die Gefahr ist echt, die Auseinandersetzung intensiv und die Schläge ziemlich heftig."

Hahahaha, der war echt gut.
Man merkt auf Schritt und tritt, daß da nichts dahinter ist - selbst die Stuntfrauen sind richtig schlecht.
Gefühlt ein halbes tausend Schnitte plus extra "Shaky-Cam" um dem Zuschauer verzweifelt zu vermitteln, daß hier angeblich richtig harte Fights von statten geht...ganz schlimmer "cringe".
Wers nicht glaubt, das ist die angeblich so coole Action (man glaubt fast schon, daß die Darstellerinnen einfach nur durch das Posieren außer Atem sind):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpcYQiWj4NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Das ist ein müder Abklatsch von Jason Bourne, da hat Matt Damon auch praktisch nichts getan, aber die Stuntleute waren absolute Spitze ihres Fachs.
Wer richtige knallharte "realistische" Frauenaction sehen will, sieht bei Atomic Blonde wie es gemacht wird:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-hiooEmi-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



By the way...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (13. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gefühlt ein halbes tausend Schnitte plus extra "Shaky-Cam" um dem Zuschauer verzweifelt zu vermitteln, daß hier angeblich richtig harte Fights von statten geht...ganz schlimmer "cringe".


Ich finde die Kampfszene sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, bzw. leidet sehr unter der Kameraführung. Aber ja, Der zweite Clip ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, das spielt einfach in einer anderen Liga. Aber ich habe beide Filme leider nicht gesehen (Atomic Blonde muss ich unbedingt nachholen). kann es nicht auch etwas am Genre liegen? Action ist ja nicht gleich Action


----------



## Kashban (13. Januar 2022)

BoltarCavanaugh schrieb:


> Gutes Personal garantiert noch kein gutes Ergebnis.
> 
> Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber es ist auffällig, dass fast parallel Gunpowder Milkshake produziert wurde, der sehr ähnlich konzeptioniert ist.
> 
> Fairerweise ist anzumerken, dass John Wick und die lange Reihe der Vin Diesel / Dwayne Johnson / Jason Statham Filme auch völlig hirnlose Stories haben und das immer Gleiche präsentiert wird. Und diese Filme sind recht erfolgreich.


Das liegt halt daran, dass Actionfilme von der stärkeren Physis, der Aggressivität und der größeren Dynamik von Männern profitieren. Es ist einfach unglaubwürdig, wenn schmale Frauenpersonen reihenweise 130kg-Männer umsäbeln. 

Ein guter Frauenagentenfilm würde viel mehr auf weibliche Attribute (aka Reize) und die Verführungs- und Manipulationskünste von Frauen setzen, also Bereiche, wo sie tatsächlich Vorteile und Stärken haben. Die realen Agentinnen, die es in den vergangenen zweihundert Jahren gab, haben das auch so gehandhabt. Da ist keine mit zwei Maschinenpistolen in der Hand losgerannt und hat einen auf Arnie gemacht. 

Wie man glaubwürdig starke Frauencharaktere darstellt, wissen wir seit Alien, Terminator und vielen anderen Filmen des letzten Jahrhunderts. Irgendwie ist dieses Wissen wohl verlorengegangen. 

Frauen wie Männer agieren zu lassen funktioniert jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Toni (13. Januar 2022)

Kashban schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran, dass Actionfilme von der stärkeren Physis, der Aggressivität und der größeren Dynamik von Männern profitieren. Es ist einfach unglaubwürdig, wenn schmale Frauenpersonen reihenweise 130kg-Männer umsäbeln.


Das gleich kann man doch auch sagen, wenn man den Wandel der ActionFilme von den 80ern bis zu den 2000ern anschaut. Von den Muskelprotzen zu "normalen" Menschen wie Bruce Willis war ja auch ein riesen Unterschied. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Frauen wie Männer agieren zu lassen funktioniert jedenfalls nicht.


Da bin ich voll bei dir uns natürlich ist der Reizfaktor eine Sache, die man einbauen kann. Ich denke aber auch, dass eine Frau (wenn sie militärisch krass ausgebildet ist, um es salopp auszudrücken) sicherlich auch einen 130 kg Typen umhauen kann: Wendigkeit und Schnelligkeit sind in einem Kampf sicherlich nicht zu verachten. Bei KungFu Filmen funktioniert es ja auch.

Ich glaube die krassen Sachen, mit den krassen Typen die hier genannt werden:


BoltarCavanaugh schrieb:


> Fairerweise ist anzumerken, dass John Wick und die lange Reihe der Vin Diesel / Dwayne Johnson / Jason Statham Filme auch völlig hirnlose Stories haben und das immer Gleiche präsentiert wird. Und diese Filme sind recht erfolgreich.


ziehen auch dadurch Leute ins Kino, weil die Namen einfach so groß sind und für solche Filme bekannt. 
Tatsächlich würde ich noch andere Faktoren da mit reinzählen, aber das wäre jetzt zu langatmig und ich will auch keine Geschlechterdebatte lostreten


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Januar 2022)

Es wäre schön, wenn es überhaupt kein Thema mehr wäre, ob jetzt ein Mann oder ein Frau die Hauptfigur einer vorzugsweise guten Story abgibt.

Das ist es - aber das ist meine subjektive Wahrnehmung - auch erst seit einiger Zeit, und nur manchmal. Leia, Ripley, Sarah Connor - alles auf ihre Art starke Frauenfiguren. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, dass damals schon irgendjemand Aufhebens drum gemacht hätte. Auch in neuerer Zeit z.B. bei Katniss Everdeen kann ich mich nicht wirklich daran erinnern.

Problematisch wird es eigentlich nur dann dann, wenn sich die Macher in Hollywood selber ostentativ auf die Schulter klopfen müssen und ihre Frauenrollen zu Marketingzwecken gebrauchen zu müssen meinen - da habe ich in den letzten Jahren durchaus die Erfahrung gemacht, dass genau DIESE Filme mit ziemlichen Qualitätsproblemen zu kämpfen haben...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kampfszene sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, bzw. leidet sehr unter der Kameraführung. Aber ja, Der zweite Clip ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, das spielt einfach in einer anderen Liga. Aber ich habe beide Filme leider nicht gesehen (Atomic Blonde muss ich unbedingt nachholen). kann es nicht auch etwas am Genre liegen? Action ist ja nicht gleich Action


Es ging mir mehr um den Jason Bourne Vergleich.
Wenn man das als Maßstab nimmt, ist Atomic Blonde mindestens gleichwertig, 355 weit abgeschlagen.
Der Zauber bei Jason Bourne war ja die exzellente Kameraführung, die einen wirklich glauben läßt, daß Matt Damon selbst alle Action Sequenzen durchführt und das trotz sehr wenigen Schnitten.
Das Problem bei 355 ist, daß die Schauspielerinnen die diese Character darstellen, praktisch null Erfahrung haben, wenn es um stereotypische Action geht - man sollte ein Mindestmaß an Erfahrung haben, um auch solche Szenen zu "verkaufen" - selbst wenn man selbst nicht die Stunts durchführt.
Das macht halt den Unterschied zwischen einer Charlize Theron aus, gegenüber einer Jessica Chastain bzw. Diane Kruger.
Charlize Theron hat in diesem Genre im Vergleich weit mehr Erfahrung und wohl auch eine andere Einstellung:
Charlize Stunts

Der Unterschied zwischen Signourey Weaver, Linda Hamilton & Co. zu Jessica Chastain, Diane Kruger & Co. ist einfach die physische Hingabe an die Rolle. 
Auch wenn die beiden Grande Dame keine muskelstrotzenden Steroidjunkies waren, haben sie beide eine athletische durchtrainierte Physik zu ihren Hochzeiten an den Tag gelegt, die auch mit dem reinen Auge einen Zuschauer überzeugen konnte.
Bei vielen der heutigen Schauspielerinnen, ist es dann einfach unglaubwürdig, wenn sie im Film aussehen, als wären sie gerade aus dem Wellnessspa gekommen, mit keinem Tag Training.
Das ist auch der Unterschied zu den männlichen Vertretern - die müßen so einiges an Arbeit bzw. in Gewichte stemmen reinstecken, um so auszusehen.
Absolut niemand würde einem übergewichtigen Jack Black die Rolle des knallharten Actionhelden abnehmen, wenn man jederzeit befürchten muß, daß der Held an einem Herzinfarkt sterben könnte, anstatt durch die Schläge seines Gegners.


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2022)

Sie sollten mal Counterstrike verfilmen. 10 Leute, die sich immer wieder abknallen. Strictly. 

Handlung wird überbewertet.


----------



## Vordack (14. Januar 2022)

Kashban schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran, dass Actionfilme von der stärkeren Physis, der Aggressivität und der größeren Dynamik von Männern profitieren. Es ist einfach unglaubwürdig, wenn schmale Frauenpersonen reihenweise 130kg-Männer umsäbeln.
> 
> Ein guter Frauenagentenfilm würde viel mehr auf weibliche Attribute (aka Reize) und die Verführungs- und Manipulationskünste von Frauen setzen, also Bereiche, wo sie tatsächlich Vorteile und Stärken haben. Die realen Agentinnen, die es in den vergangenen zweihundert Jahren gab, haben das auch so gehandhabt. Da ist keine mit zwei Maschinenpistolen in der Hand losgerannt und hat einen auf Arnie gemacht.
> 
> ...


Da bin ich auch bei Dir.

Million Dollar Baby  IMDB fällt mir als positives Beispiel ein wie man es richtig macht.


----------

